# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  μητρική 775 ή AM2 microatx

## Gaou

οπωσδήποτε με παραλληλη θύρα .

αν κάποιος έχει κάτι και μπορει να το αποχωρηστει εναντι..... φακής, τοτε ας μου στειλει ενα σήμα.

----------


## kioan

Η μητρική βρέθηκε. Το παρόν κλειδώνεται.

----------

Gaou (26-04-18)

----------

